# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Kipseli(Lets Go Wireless)

## DancinApe

Βρίσκομαι Κυψέλη και απο την ταράτσα μου βλέπω Πεδίο του Άρεως ,Λυκαβητό κ.α  ::  
Είμαι ακόμη σε πρώιμο στάδιο  ::  
Αν υπάρχει κανείς τριγύρω ας επικοινωνίσει για να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση( ::

----------


## dti

Είσαι 1002 μ. από τον kkoum (No 76 στη node db), 1200 μ. από το mmlab (No 66) και 1640 μ. από τον Latinos (No 103). Με όλους αυτούς έχεις πιθανότατα οπτική επαφή.
Τέλος αξίζει να δεις μήπως κι έχεις οπτική επαφή με τον jab στα 2,6 χιλιόμετρα, προς το βορρά, από την άλλη πλευρά του λόφου.
Θα σου πρότεινα να πάρεις εσύ την πρωτοβουλία και να έλθεις σ' επαφή με όλους τους προαναφερόμενους, στέλνοντάς τους μήνυμα μέσω της node db.

----------


## drid

> Βρίσκομαι Κυψέλη και απο την ταράτσα μου βλέπω Πεδίο του Άρεως ,Λυκαβητό κ.α  
> Είμαι ακόμη σε πρώιμο στάδιο  
> Αν υπάρχει κανείς τριγύρω ας επικοινωνίσει για να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση(


Απο 15/11 αν ολα πανε καλα 8α υπαρχουν αλλα 2 nodes σε αποσταση 12 μετρων το καθενα απο τον καβουρα στην πυθωνος

----------


## DancinApe

::  Εκει που πίστευα οτι μέχρι τέλος Οκτ. θα ήμουν up and running τωρα με βλέπω το νωρίτερο τα Xmas.

----------


## MAuVE

DancinApe

Η προηγούμενη προσπάθειά μου να επικοινωνήσω μαζύ σου σκόνταψε στους ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες του node.db. Αν βλέπεις τα δικαστήρια της Ευελπίδων, βλέπεις και εμένα που βρίσκομαι στην ίδια ευθυγραμμία στο λόφο Φινοπούλου. Μαζεύω εξοπλισμό και πιστεύω να κάνουμε σύντομα καμία δοκιμή.

Νικος

----------


## aeonios1

> Βρίσκομαι Κυψέλη και απο την ταράτσα μου βλέπω Πεδίο του Άρεως ,Λυκαβητό κ.α  
> Είμαι ακόμη σε πρώιμο στάδιο  
> Αν υπάρχει κανείς τριγύρω ας επικοινωνίσει για να κανονίσουμε συνάντηση(


Xm eimai 4 stena piso apo to spiti sou stin ipeirou alla den exoume optiki epafi me to spiti sou!Parolayta i apostasi mas meso tou nodedb leei pos einai 700m !!Les na pernaei?Ipomoni na mou ferei o dti to AP giati tora mono meso tou foritou kai tis Dlink 650 tha mporoume exoume link!
Blepo na epikoinonoume kata ta xristougenna

----------


## xaotikos

Egw eimai Trigwnos Anw kipseli...an kanonistei tpt steilte mou ena mail re seis....

----------


## xaotikos

Loipon...Ekana mia prospatheia na sxediasw ston xarth posoi eimaste arketa konta kai poso (sto peripou). Apoti eida sto post tou DancinApe kai thn antistoixh kataxwrhsh tou sto nodedb, oi apostaseis kai ta shmeia pou fainontai sto nodedb den einai toso akrivh. Giayto tha ithela *osoi theloun* na mou poune poso konta exei pesei o xarths an einai na ton diorthosw. Elpizw ayth na einai mia prospatheia wste na kataxwrhsoume me akriveia pou vriskete o kathenas gia na xeroume ti mas ginete.

PS1:sorry gia to megalo post kai ta greeklish
PS2:Shmera aneveika sthn taratsa kai vlepw pentakathara: Tourkovounia,Likavito,Akropolh kathws kai olh thn ipoloiph Athina dexia ths Akropolhs se gwnia peripou 30-40 moirwn.


....Eginan diorthoseis oson afora to stigma tou Aeonios

----------


## Xavier

one more in the area

----------


## xaotikos

Άντε να προχωράει και η Κυψέλη σιγά σιγά γιατί έχουμε μείνει αρκετά πίσω!!! Εγώ από σήμερα κάνω μερικά τεστ (όχι σε μόνιμο ιστό) και προς το παρών έχω δει μόνο κάτι wireless bridge της ΔΕΗ (ssid=dmkt)  ::  . 

Ελπίζω τις επόμενες μέρες να πετύχω και κανέναν δικό μας.

----------


## xaotikos

Κυψέλη, Άνω Κυψέλη...τι έγινε???? Πολύ ησυχία παρατηρώ. 

Drid αν έχεις χρόνο κάνε μας κανένα review σχετικά με την κίνηση που έχει το AP σου.

Προς το παρών εγώ "παίζω" με Ν.σμύρνη...πέρα από τον drid υπάρχει άλλο Access Point στα σκαριά? 

Να και μερικές φωτό από το τι βλέπει η κεραία μου. 

http://www.geocities.com/subpnd/photos/

----------


## pstratos

Kaname site surney kai na ta apotelesmata


D-LINK 900+ me stela doradus 17 grid



Kateuthinsh

me omni to 900+
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e
awmn-gadgetakias 00-80-c8-ac-b6-b2


Dytika

awmn-gadgetakias 00-80-c8-ac-b6-b2
awmn-276 00-80-c8-ac-d6-c7
?2 00-02-2d-a6-1a-f7
awmn-616-B52 08-80-c8-ac-62-54

Boreia
nothing

Pros latomeia (perioxh?)

awmn-14 00-02-2d-27-fb-6a


notiotera 5 moires


awmn-496 00-80-c8-ac-cd-71
awmn-14 00-02-2d-27-fb-6a
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e

notiotera 10 moires

awmn-301 00-80-c8-ac-e5-71
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e
synapsis 00-10-e7-ff-ff-df


Aigalew 
awmn-gadgetakias 00-80-c8-ac-b6-b2
awmn-616-B52 08-80-c8-ac-62-54
awmn-276 00-80-c8-ac-d6-c7
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e
synapsis 00-10-e7-ff-ff-df


notia 5 moires tou Aigalew
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e
?2 00-02-2d-a6-1a-f7
awmn-376-grgs 00-80-c8-ac-b7-39

peiraias
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e
?3 00-40-96-54-5d-09
wisp 00-03-2f-03-12-ae

eirhnhs filias (falhro)
?2 00-02-2d-a6-1a-f7
kapa 00-10-e7-f5-70-8f


akropolh 
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e	

lykabitos ews kai 15 moires anatolikotera tou
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e

boreia
?1 00-40-96-56-e3-9e
dyp-m 00-40-96-43-d1-7f

----------


## dti

Πρέπει να είναι καλό το συγκεκριμένο σημείο για κόμβος!
Πάντως αυτό το 00-40-96-56-e3-9e που το έπιανες παντού καθώς και το 00-02-2d-a6-1a-f7 που μας ταλαιπωρεί βορειότερα, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να τα "εντοπίσουμε";

----------


## cp

> Πάντως αυτό το 00-40-96-56-e3-9e που το έπιανες παντού καθώς και το 00-02-2d-a6-1a-f7 που μας ταλαιπωρεί βορειότερα, μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να τα "εντοπίσουμε";


Το 00-40-96-56-e3-9e το πιάνω και εγώ κοιτάζοντας ακριβώς Νότια από μένα

----------


## akou

Προσθέστε σίγουρα και εμένα στα δίκτυα που πιάσατε. (awmn-493) Λογικό συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει αφού πιάνετε gadgetakia και capvar (είμαι σχεδόν στην ίδια ευθεία). Το 900+ μου λειτουργεί προσωρινά σε bridge mode.


Αργύρης

----------


## pstratos

9Me hremia anaferw me poious awmn-ites exoumw epafh:

276 Capvar 6 km
616 B52 5.1 km
14 laffer 4.4 km
496 karm 6.8 km
301 soulrip 5.4 km
736 grgs 4.5 km (ton epiasa mia fora meta xathike)


DEN epiasa akou (1.3 km !!!) .

Eixame dlink 900+ kai stella 17 .

To mono test pou mporousame na kanoume htan ta send/received packets.

Dexomastan para polla received alla polles fores ta send packets mas ginontousan dropped. 
Me prosektikotath skopeush (alla ligo akoma...) kataferame na exoume droped 2/20 (ikanopoihtiko?)

den mporw na katalabw giati den epiane tous kontinous mauve kai akou. mhpws eftaigei oti h 17 mas htan poly pshla (7 orofos) kai h "Athina " htan poly xamhlotera mas????


Pote oi eidhmones me kana panelaki kai kamia engenius-sisco klp klp (kati pou na kanei metrhseis telos pantwn ) mporoun na erthoun na bohthisoun????


[email protected]

(Kername kai mpyres!)

----------


## MAuVE

> den mporw na katalabw giati den epiane tous kontinous mauve kai akou.


Ο akou σου απάντησε ότι το είχε γυρίσει σε bridge. 
Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιό σημείο κάνατε τις μετρήσεις. Είναι στη nodeDB ;
Αν από το σημείο αυτό βλέπατε τα Δικαστήρια της Σχολής Ευελπίδων, τότε θα το μοντάρουμε το λινκ

----------


## pstratos

Gia exhghste mou:
ti akribws kanoun ta modes tou 900+????


Xerw oti ws client einai apla ena interface kai ws AP ena hub.

Apo kei kai pera to xaos mou to mauro!
Dhl ti shmainei bridge mode???

Oso gia ta dikasthria exw thn amydrh entypwsh oti ta blepoume.....

(Tou pousth dikhgoros einai o Basilhs dipla sta diksthria mou eixe pei oti einai.)

----------


## MAuVE

> (Tou pousth dikhgoros einai o Basilhs dipla sta diksthria mou eixe pei oti einai.)


Στράτο συγκεντρώσου. 
Δεν είναι σημαντικό για το link αν ο Βασίλης είναι δικηγόρος του x μόδιστρου, χορευτή ή απλού καθημερινού πούστη. 
Μπράβο του γιά την επαγγελματική του καταξίωση, αλλά στο "διά ταύτα" θα μετρήσει μόνο η "επαφή". 

Σε ερωτώ λοιπόν ξανά όσο πιό απλά μπορώ : 
Επαφή υπήρξε ; 
οπτική βέβαια, μη πάει το μυαλό σου πάλι αλλού, έτσι ;

----------


## cp

> Σε ερωτώ λοιπόν ξανά όσο πιό απλά μπορώ : 
> Επαφή υπήρξε ; 
> οπτική βέβαια, μη πάει το μυαλό σου πάλι αλλού, έτσι ;


 Τοίχο - τοίχο πρέπει να πάμε στις ταράτσες με εσάς που μπλέξαμε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pstratos

nai bre. Apla mou eixe anaferei oti ithele na einai konta sta dikasthria.
Shmera mou eipe oti ta blepei.
oso me optikh epafh me allous den xerw (den eixame kiallia na koitaxoume taratses.) Apla anafero poioius piasame kai kataferame na steiloume merika paketa.


Yparxei kanenas sas pou na endiaferete gia taratsoskarfalwma???

An yparxei kana linuxokouto pou na periseuei o xwros einai olos dikos mas. !

(o typos einai kai diaxeirhsths opote kanoume OTI theloume)

----------


## MAuVE

> Yparxei kanenas sas pou na endiaferete gia taratsoskarfalwma???


Παίρνω κυάλια και έρχομαι. Σου στέλνω pm με τηλέφωνο γιά συνεννόηση

----------


## Capvar

Αν πιάσετε προς τα εδώ ρίξτε ένα ping 10.17.118.1,62 ότι θέλετε (Υπάρχει DHCP)

----------


## xaotikos

*Φρέσκο scan!!!!!* από Κυψέλη.

1)MAC: 00:80:C8:AC:B5:95 ??????
2)MAC: 00:30:4F:22:81:92 AP228192 channel 6 (αρκετά καθαρά)

Παρακαλώ κάποιο info γι'αυτά τα 2?? 
Υ.Γ Το 2ο το βρήκα κοιτόντας στην Ακρόπολη  ::

----------


## dti

Δεν κοιτάς μπας και μπορείς να συνδεθείς στον giorgos που είναι στα 200 μέτρα από σένα;
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μου ο giorgos (#354 στη nodedb) είναι ο νέος client του jabarlee.
Καθώς το backbone βάζει πόδι και στην Κυψέλη, σε συνδυασμό με το κόμβο Basilhs, ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσουν να συνδεθούν και όσοι είναι στα Πατήσια, Κ. Πατήσια, Πλ. Βικτωρίας, κλπ. πολύ πιο εύκολα απ' όσο υπολόγιζαν. 
Για το σκοπό αυτό θα διατεθεί *άμεσα* από το Σύλλογο ένα τουλάχιστον interface για ad-hoc / backbone σύνδεση από αυτή την περιοχή προς άλλο κόμβο.

----------


## xaotikos

Δυστυχώς ο giorgos είναι client. Μαζί στήσαμε τον εξοπλισμό του και μπήκαμε στον Jabarlee. Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι προς τα εδώ δεν βλεπει τίποτα εντελώς. Μια ακρούλα του Λυκαβυτού φαίνεται  ::  

Τέλως πάντων ελπίζω να απλωθούμε σύντομα εδω στην Κυψέλη γιατί λόγω περιοχής έχουμε μείνει αρκετά πίσω.

----------


## dti

Πως διαμορφώνεται η κατάσταση στην Κυψέλη.

----------


## Billgout

to xaotikos:

το 2o MAC (00-30-.......) πρέπει να είναι smartbridge (το ξέρω γιατί έχω και εγώ  ::  ) και πρέπει να είναι της ΛΑΜΟΣ ΕΠΕ. Το γραφείο τους είναι στην οδο Κυψέλης, αρα μάλλον αυτό έπιασες.

keep up the good work

----------


## pstratos

pARATHETW SHMERINH ISTORIA POU BGAZEI GELIO (KAI KLAMA)




Start of DiGi buffer: Sat Jun 07 00:01:41 2003
<Pater_Fysikos> AKOU PLAKA SHMERA.
<Pater_Fysikos> Epesa panw sthn privenet tou gadgetakia
<Pater_Fysikos> pou sto AP tou eixe IP 192.168.0.1 (to ematha meta pathainontas)
<Pater_Fysikos> arxika ekana thn patata na balw to D-link mou na parei IP apo to DHCP.
<Pater_Fysikos> fysika exasa to ip tou dlink (kai to dlink..)
<Pater_Fysikos> etsi reset gia epanafora sta defaults...
<Pater_Fysikos> ekei loipon pou paw na balw http://192.168.0.50
<Pater_Fysikos> (diorthwsh gia prin 192.168.0.50 eixe to AP tou gadgetakia)
<Pater_Fysikos> anti loipon na mou apanthsei to dlink mou mou apantuse enas server ths 
privenet pou mou zhtouse authentication gia na syndethw sto dyktio ths!!
<Pater_Fysikos> bre kalh mou bre xrhsh mou egw sto dlink mou thelw na mpw! tipota auth.
<Pater_Fysikos> telika anagkastika oxi mono na bgalw thn keraia alla kai na mpw mesa sto 
spiti (wste na mhn pianw pleon th privenet)
<Pater_Fysikos> kai tote mou apanthse to DLINK mou!
<Pater_Fysikos> link me to zori loipon (kai otan thes na se skaei!!)
End of DiGi buffer Sat Jun 07 00:01:41 2003






kata ta alla poly kalo link apo #765 (basilhs) me LLafer (#14) kai #301(soulreaper?)

ALLA kai oi dyo einai apokomenoi apo to ypolipo awmn. (den paizei link me alexandro) 

Omada routing na speusei epigontws!!!!

----------


## fabo114

paidia menw kafkasou
ti kalypsh yparxei?

----------


## dti

Βάλε το στίγμα σου στη nodedb για να δεις πόσο απέχεις από τον κοντινότερο κόμβο. 
Πες μας κι άλλα στοιχεία, όπως εσύ τι θέα έχεις, σε τί όροφο μένεις, κλπ.

----------


## fabo114

Mενω απεναντι απο τον Τιμιο Σταυρο (την εκκλησια),στον τεταρτο.
Ρωταω γιατι θελω ν'αγορασω ena access point αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορω να "βρω καποιον" κοντα.
Αν ειναι ευκολο μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε καποιο ap και σε τι τιμες κυμαινεται?

Συγγμωμη που απανταω αργα αλλα....  ::

----------


## papashark

Κάποιοι έχουν πρόβλημα με τα ελληνικά φοβάμαι....

HELLOOO !!!!!

Σου είπε ακριβώς στο από πάνω μήνυμα να βάλεις το στίγμα σου στην http://www.nodedb.com (το ακριβές στίγμα θα το βρεις στο http://www.maporama.com).

Και εσύ απαντάς που μένεις ?

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει, δεν θα έρθουμε για καφέ....

Τι κόσμος θεέ μου !!!!

----------


## fabo114

Ο πιο κοντινος μου ειναι ο evercom (#346) στα 0.37km south-east.  ::

----------


## papashark

Εάν μας έλεγες και ποιό node είσαι θα μπορούσαμε να συννεοηθούμε.....

Ο evercome δεν είναι ενεργός κόμβος......








Θα την πω την βαριά κουβέντα σήμερα.... την βλέπω την δουλειά.....

----------


## fabo114

Ρε φιλε,λιγη ευγενεια δεν βλαπτει ποτε
δεν μπορουσα να κανω καταχωρηση στο nodedb γιατι υπηρχε προβλημα με τα ελληνικα...τωρα που εβαλα την αγγλικη γλωσσα την εκανα την καταχωρηση.Ειμαι το #1515

Υ.Γ: αν διαβασεις το ποστ του dti θα δεις οτι με ρωτησε σε ποιον οροφο μενω και τι ορατοτητα υπαρχει.

----------


## papashark

Καλά εκτός από έλλειψη ικανότητας να ακολουθείς οδηγείες, είσαι και παρεξηγισιάρης !  ::  

Νότια από εσένα στο 1.1 χλμ είναι ο MAuVE, δες εάν έχεις οπτική επαφή προς τα εκεί.

----------


## Vcore

> Ρε φιλε,λιγη ευγενεια δεν βλαπτει ποτε
> δεν μπορουσα να κανω καταχωρηση στο nodedb γιατι υπηρχε προβλημα με τα ελληνικα...τωρα που εβαλα την αγγλικη γλωσσα την εκανα την καταχωρηση.Ειμαι το #1515
> 
> Υ.Γ: αν διαβασεις το ποστ του dti θα δεις οτι με ρωτησε σε ποιον οροφο μενω και τι ορατοτητα υπαρχει.


An ekanes ton kopo na fas merika mesanixta sto forum tha elbepes kapou oti o DTI to leei kathara USE ENGLISH link kai oxi greek  :: 

By the way eida tis photo tou xaotikos 
Re poli cha0s stin athina :/ Eno edo kriti eimate poli cool  :: 

Anywayz ta leme  ::

----------


## fabo114

Νοτια εχω ορατοτητα αλλα 1.1km πολλα δεν ειναι?  ::

----------


## Aliens-

Den einai polla

Diavase ta FAQ kai 8a sou lu8oun kapoies vasikies apories, opws h sugekrimenh  ::

----------


## papashark

Αχχχχ Βαααχχχχχχ....

Έπρεπε να το είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή.....

----------


## fabo114

Διαβασα το faq και οντως ξεκαθαρισαν καποια πραγματα που ηταν συγκεχυμενα.Ορατοτητα εχω και βορεια και νοτια αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορω να συνδεθω με τον Mauve...

----------


## MAuVE

> αλλα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορω να συνδεθω με τον Mauve...


Εχεις οπτική επαφή με τα Δικαστήρια της Σχολής Ευελπίδων;
Το Λόφο του Φινοπούλου τον ξέρεις; Είναι μεταξύ Δικαστηρίων, Πεδίου του Αρεως και Λεωφ Αλεξάνδρας.

Αν ναι, θα μπορέσουμε να κάνουμε λινκ

----------


## fabo114

Οχι,δυστυχως δεν εχω οπτικη επαφη.....ειμαι αρκετα πιο πανω και δεν φαινονται απο εδω τα Δικαστηρια....

----------


## papashark

Δεν σου είπε εάν βλέπεις τα δικαστήρια......

Τον ΛΟΦΟ εαν βλέπεις......

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## fabo114

Ουτε τον λοφο βλεπω..........δεν ξερω τι γινεται απο την ταρατσα αλλα αν ειναι να τραβαω καλωδια και να στηνω εκει πανω αστο καλυτερα.......καποιος αλλος πιο κοντινος δεν υπαρχει.....γμτ....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Ρε φιλαράκο, δεν πας να παίξεις κανα τάβλι καλύτερα ?

Που να τρέχεις τώρα με wireless, κεραίες και άλλες τέτοιες μαλακίες......




(Α, και βγάλε την υπογραφή με τον myphone, πιστεψέ με, δεν το τιμάς καθόλου......)

----------


## fabo114

Γιατι τι εχει η υπογραφη....την εβαλα γιατι πολλοι δεν ξερουν οτι το unwired εχει γινει myphone....

----------


## papashark

::  

Ισως να είσαι και το χειρότερο δείγμα κακού νέοπα που έχει μπει στο φόρουμ......

Έχεις σοβαρό πρόβλημα κατανόησης ελληνικών.....

Ελπίζω να μην βρεθεί κανένας που να το πιάνεις από το μπαλκόνι σου.....

Ελπίζω να μην ξαναγράψεις τίποτα εδώ μέσα, αν και γι αυτό θα φροντίσω προσωπικά.....



Τι κόσμος θεέ μου !!!!!

----------


## Aliens-

> ... αλλα αν ειναι να τραβαω καλωδια και να στηνω εκει πανω αστο καλυτερα.......


An den mporeis na valeis keraia sthn taratsa, asto kalhtera..... to awmn.

----------


## fabo

@papashark

Σιγουρα εισαι ο χειροτερος ξερολας εδω μεσα και σιγουρα δεν εχεις διαθεση να βοηθησεις (οχι εμενα τουλαχιστον)...
Μπορει ολοι οι ανθρωποι να γεννιουνται κανονικα,εσυ ομως σιγουρα γεννηθηκες με μια κεραια και ενα αp στο χερι και ηξερες αυτοματως να στηνεις δικτυο...
Σιγουροτατα εχεις μεγαλο προβλημα συμπεριφορας και επικοινωνιας με τους αλλους ανθρωπους...
Συνηθως τα φορουμ υπαρχουν για να μοιραζονται οι εγγεγραμμενοι τις γνωσεις και τις εμπειριες τους (και οχι μονο),βεβαια υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις (εσυ εισαι μια απο αυτες)...
Και να μπορουσα να πιασω καποιον απο το μπαλκονι μου,σιγουρα θα το ξανασκεφτομουνα αν αυτος ησουν εσυ...
Σιγουρα ο τροπος που γραφεις (τουλαχιστον) και οι ενεργειες σου δεν ταιριαζουν σε moderator,ουτε καν σε μελος (εκτος αν συμπεριφερεσαι αλλιως στα αλλα μελη)...
Για μενα συνεχιζεις να εισαι ο ιδιος μ*****ς που ησουνα οταν εκανες το 1ο ποστ που αναφερονταν σε μενα...
Αναρωτιεμαι πως ενα τετοιο ατομο σαν κι εσενα εχει καθηκοντα moderating και συμπεριφορα που δεν ταιριαζει ουτε σε χρηστη εκτος κι αν επεσα στο φορουμ των γκουρου της ασυρματης επικοινωνιας οπου οι νεοι στον χωρο αποκλειονται...
Σιγουρα με τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορα δεν ελκυεις νεους χρηστες να συμμετεχουν στο awmn...
Δεν μου απαντησες γιατι σ'ενοχλει η υπογραφη μου (ουτε και χρειαζεται γιατι δεν σε ενοχλει αυτη αλλα εγω προφανως)...
Σιγουρα εσυ δεν τιμας καθολου το awmn με τη συμπεριφορα σου ποσο μαλλον οταν εισαι και moderator...
Θα ακολουθησω την συμβουλη σου και θα παω να παιξω ταβλι αλλα θα σου δωσω και εγω μια:Μαθε να Φερεσαι...
Αφου φροντισες προσωπικα την πρωτη φορα (εεε τι moderator εισαι ?) εχεις την χαρα να ξαναφροντισεις προσωπικα να μην ξαναγραψω εδω για 2η φορα αν και μαλλον δεν προκειται μιας και δεν ειμαι καλοδεχουμενος...

Ευχαριστω τα *υπολοιπα* μελη του awmn που με βοηθησαν και μου παρειχαν πληροφοριες και τους ζητω συγγνωμη για τις λιγοστες κατωτερου επιπεδου λεξεις που χρησιμοποιησα...

Και τελειωνω αυτον τον μονολογο με την ιδια φραση που τελειωνεις κι εσυ τα μισα ποστ σου (τουλαχιστον αυτα που απευθυνονται σε μενα)

*Τι κοσμος Θεε μου !!!*

Υ.Γ:Αν θελεις μπορεις να σβησεις τα μηνυματα μου (και τα δικα σου) αν και καλο θα ηταν να τα βαλεις σε ενα επισημασμενο τοπικ,πανω πανω για να τα βλεπουν οσοι ειναι νεοι στον χωρο του wireless και να την κοπανανε πριν καν ρωτησουν...ετσι δεν θα κουραζεσαι να "φροντιζεις" να μην ξαναγραψουν αν και μαλλον σου αρεσει αυτου του ειδους η "φροντιδα",τι moderator εισαι αν δεν κοψεις μερικους κολους?
Φανταζομαι δεν θα ακολουθησεις και την παραπανω συμβουλη και θα κοιταξεις να εξαλειψεις και την μικρη παρουσια μου στο φορουμ σβηνοντας τα μηνυματα μου.....αλλα ξεχασα........εσυ εισαι moderator.....γ*μας και δερνεις........οποτε γουσταρεις μπορεις να σβησεις και ολοκληρο το φορουμ ετσι για την πλακα σου....

----------


## Achille

> Αναρωτιεμαι πως ενα τετοιο ατομο σαν κι εσενα εχει καθηκοντα moderating


Τον έχουμε για σκιάχτρο, για να διώχνει κάτι τύπους σαν και σένα  :: 

Σοβαρά τώρα, αφού δεν το πας το γράμμα, γιατί το ζορίζεις;
Αγόρασε μια DSL να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου, και άστο το AWMN για κανέναν άλλον που έχει όρεξη να ανέβει και μέχρι την ταράτσα του...

----------


## jason_2004

οκ ρε παιδια μπορεί να βαριέται να τραβάει καλώδια στην ταράτσα αλλά γιατί πέσατε όλοι πάνω του να τον φάτε????
ειδικά ο papashark κάθε άλλο κάνει αντί να τον βοηθησει .... 
θα κρατήσω απ το μηνυμα του
Σιγουρα με τετοιου ειδους συμπεριφορα δεν ελκυεις νεους χρηστες να συμμετεχουν στο awmn... 
μόνο οι έμπειροι έχουν θέση στο awmn δηλαδή???

----------


## MAuVE

> μόνο οι έμπειροι έχουν θέση στο awmn δηλαδή???


Αυτοί που διαθέτουν αγωγή και τρόπους θα έλεγα. 
Κάνε ένα search στο user Sotiris και ακολούθησε τα post του. Θα δείς πως ζήτησε και έλαβε βοήθεια. Είναι διδακτικό, κάντο

----------


## Achille

> μόνο οι έμπειροι έχουν θέση στο awmn δηλαδή???


Πού από τα λεγόμενα οποιουδήποτε εδώ μέσα, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του papashark το έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα;
Στο AWMN έχουν θέση όσοι ξέρουν και όσοι θέλουν να μάθουν. Δεν έχουν θέση όσοι θέλουν να τα βρουν έτοιμα χωρίς να μάθουν τίποτα. Τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμα.

Κάνε ότι σου είπε ο Mauve και πιστεύω θα εκπλαγείς.

----------


## jason_2004

δεν το βλέπω πουθενά γραμμένο απλά η αυστηρή στάση ορισμένων απέναντι σ' αυτών που ίσως κάνουνε χαζές ερωτήσεις με κατευθύνει σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα

----------


## papashark

> @papashark
> 
> Σιγουρα εισαι ο χειροτερος ξερολας εδω μεσα και σιγουρα δεν εχεις διαθεση να βοηθησεις (οχι εμενα τουλαχιστον)...
> Μπορει ολοι οι ανθρωποι να γεννιουνται κανονικα,εσυ ομως σιγουρα γεννηθηκες με μια κεραια και ενα αp στο χερι και ηξερες αυτοματως να στηνεις δικτυο...


Μωρέ και με την κεραία στον κώλο μπορεί να γεννήθικα, αλλά όταν μου είπαν να την βγάλω, την έβγαλα, δεν είπα φοράω 42 νούμερο παπούτσι....

Ναι είμαι κακός, ξερόλας, μαλάκας, φασίστας, κάκιστος moderator, και εάν δεν αρέσω σε κάποιους ας βάλουν και poll να μου αφαιρεθεί το moderation, όμως όταν μου λένε αν βλέπω τον λόφο απαντάω αν βλέπω τον λόφο και όχι τα δικαστήρια, όταν μου λένε πήγαινε να γραφτείς στην NodeDB πάω, και όταν προσπαθούν να με βοηθήσουν δεν τους απαντάω ότι βαριέμαι....

Το αν βοηθάω ή όχι τους νέους χρήστες, θα το κρίνουν αυτοί που έγιναν νέοι χρήστες και όχι αυτοί που θα καταλήξουν να παίζουν τάβλι......

----------


## Vcore

Μπράβο papasharkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!

Etsi prepei. Me trela kai samprela.

Vour stis taratses ...........re an den fas broxi kai agera den tros wireless  :: 

Alithia ti tha ginei me kana mixanima (damiane  ::  ) tha paroume tpt i na bgo stin taratsa me kamia katsarola tis manas mou ? 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Vour stis taratses ...........re an den fas broxi kai agera den tros wireless


Την Κυριακή που πέρασε, με 40C υπό σκιά και ένας Θεός ξέρει πόσο ήταν κατευθείαν στο κεφάλι, βγήκα στις 1 το μεσημέρι στην ταράτσα και γυρνούσα την κεραία, μια από εδώ, μια από εκεί για 40 λεπτά με κλήσεις στο κινητό συνέχεια για θετική ή στην περίπτωση αρνητική αναφορά σήματος. Πως δεν έπαθα ηλίαση δεν ξέρω. Πάντως η προσπάθεια για link πήγε τζίφος. Δεν πειράζει όμως, προσπαθήσαμε με τα φιλαράκια. Έτσι για να τα ακούνε και όσοι νομίζουν ότι είναι εύκολο το wifi.

----------


## Alexandros

Όντας από την άλλη πλευρά, και έχοντας περάσει χειμώνα και καλοκαίρι στην ταράτσα και στους ιστούς να πω ότι πλέον το συμπερασμά μου είναι απλό: το awmn δεν είναι εύκολο, το forum είναι. Και μερικοί τα μπλέκουν.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## ratmonkey

> Την Κυριακή που πέρασε, με 40C υπό σκιά και ένας Θεός ξέρει πόσο ήταν κατευθείαν στο κεφάλι, βγήκα στις 1 το μεσημέρι στην ταράτσα και γυρνούσα την κεραία, μια από εδώ, μια από εκεί για 40 λεπτά με κλήσεις στο κινητό συνέχεια για θετική ή στην περίπτωση αρνητική αναφορά σήματος.


Χεχε, υπάρχουν και χειρότερα... Εγω το ΣΚ που πέρασε έβαλα και έβγαλα σε 4 διαφορετικές θέσεις του μπαλκονιού τις βάσεις (τοίχου) για κεραία τηλεόρασης που πήρα απο το πράκτικερ. Λάβετε υπ'όψιν οτι ήδη είχα κάνει τρύπες σε άλλα 3 σημεία τις προηγούμενες εβδομάδες. Σε λίγο μου φαίνεται πως θα αγοράζω τα UPA χοντρική. Εχει γίνει ο πρώτος όροφος γραβιέρα. Αφού σκέφτομαι πως εάν βάλω γαντζάκια στις τρύπες που μείναν πίσω, και αγοράσω και λαμπιόνια, τα επόμενα χριστούγεννα το σπίτι κατα πάσα πιθανότητα θα φαίνεται απο την σελήνη τα βράδυα. Ακόμα και όταν έχει συνεφιά.
Περιττό να αναφέρω πως απο AWMN ακόμα δέν έχω πιάσει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! ούτε κάν 2 pings στην σειρά.
Το καλό είναι οτι με είδε η γειτόνισα και με λυπήθηκε (έχει ταράτσα): "βρε παιδάκι μου, δεν την φέρνεις πάλι εδώ (μου επέτρεψε να κάνω δοκιμές απο την ταράτσα του σπιτιού την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα) να την βάλεις την ρημάδα να βρείς την ησυχία σου" (αν και μάλλον για την δικη ΤΗΣ ησυχία μίλαγε κατα βάθος) . Οπότε τώρα περιμένω poe της dlink για να βρούμε ΟΛΟΙ την ησυχία μας! (κυρίως κάποιοι απο εδω μέσα που τους έχω ζαλίσει το τελευταίο δίμηνο και παρ'όλα αυτά παραμένουν ευγενικοί απέναντί μου!!!)

----------


## Alexandros

All good things come to those who... drill  ::  

Μια και από υπομονή πας καλά, καλή σου τύχη!

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## fotis80

Ρε παιδια μια βοήθεια ... 
Μενω Σκοπελου 32 δυο τετραγωνα κατω απο την πλατεία Κυψέλης . 
Στο ψαξιμο χτυπαω τον 736 στο Αιγάλεω (με προβλήματα βεβαια στην σύνδεση ) και δεν μπορω να βρω κανενα γυρω από εμενα ... 

Κανένας κοντινός στην οδό που μένω ? 

Ευχαριστω 

Fotis80  ::  
[email protected]

----------


## papashark

Στην Nodedb πήγες ?

Έχεις γραφτεί στην nodedb ?

----------


## fotis80

Φυσικα και εχω γραφεί ...

Δες το 2242 fotis80

http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... odeid=2242

Aλλα όπου και να γυρίσω .... παπαλα.... 

Μονο Αιγάλεω ... στεθερά και την δυνατά .. τον 736 ...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Aλλα όπου και να γυρίσω .... παπαλα....


Βγάλε καμία φωτογραφία προς Λυκαβυττό.
Το λόφο του Στρέφη τον βλέπεις ;

----------


## fotis80

Φίλε Mauve, 

Εχω προσπαθήσει πολλές φορές να σε πιάσω αλλα ... δυστυχώς ..... 

ΘΑ βγαλω φωτο από την ταράτσα και θα την κανω Post .. μπας και βοηθήσει ... ΄

Λογικά πρεπει να είμαι ακριβός πίσω από τον λόφο και δεν σε βλέπω .

----------


## [T-N-T]galanos

hi egw eimai apo plateia amerikis , leykosias na 8eleis an sinanti8oume
8wla na balw kai egw asirmato diktio

***Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Eίναι κανόνας του forum και ευκολία για όλους μας***
_edited by jabarlee_

----------


## papashark

Άμα ξαναγράψεις greeklish προβλέπω να σε τρώει η μαύρη μαρμάγκα....

----------


## Hetfield

Ρε παιδια εγω μενω Αιγινης. Εχω ελπιδες;;;

----------


## pavlidisd

Aπό το να ποστάρεις όπου βρεις θα ήταν καλύτερο να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες που σου στάλθηκαν όταν γράφτηκες στο φόρουμ.

NodeDB id?

Βρες τους γύρω ενεργούς κόμβους και επικοινώνησε μαζί τους.
Διάβασε επίσης το FAQ, το forum.

----------


## Hetfield

OK. Ευχαριστω

----------


## awpnet

Προβολή του Κόμβου #2851: cbr

Καινούργιος στην περιοχή με ssid=awpnet (active)
dhcp active 
Χρησιμοποιώ κατευθυντική κεραια.
Συντομα με ομνι (ιδιοκατασκευή) λογο του ψηλου της πολυκατοικίας.... 

Συντομα ελπίζω να σας πιάνω όλους!!!!!

----------


## MerNion

> Καινούργιος στην περιοχή με ssid=awpnet 
> dhcp active 
> Χρησιμοποιώ κατευθυντική κεραια που βλέπει προς Περιστέρι. (Άσχετο)
> Συντομα με ομνι (ιδιοκατασκευή) λογο του ψηλου της πολυκατοικίας.... 
> 
> Συντομα ελπίζω να σας πιάνω όλους!!!!!


Δεν είναι ανάγκη να κάνεις πολλαπλά ποστς.. Αν κάποιος είναι να δει κάτι θα το δει, όπου και να το γράψεις..

----------

